# Thank you to all here and respectful transition.



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I just wanted to post that I am going to stop hanging out here and transition to "Life After Divorce" section (among Men's Clubhouse and Sex, of course, lol)

Everyone here has been super-helpful, even when we disagreed and bickered a little. I know I was emotional at times and I apologize to anyone I offended. I want to be a resource to people going through this but at the same time, this is kind of my "past" (going thru divorce). 

I am in a "New Beginning" of my life and I feel if I hang out here, I could end up reliving a lot of battles that are now concluded and over.

However, I feel like I am a good resource (but not an attorney) on divorce from the subject of shared custody and particularly negotiating a good or fair outcome, esp. with respect to fathers. I think I know when and what to punt to an attorney (you can't surrender entire control to him/her - you must manage him/her). So to the regulars here, feel free to p.m. or refer people to me if my opinions can be of help. If not, that's okay too.

So, it's not "Goodbye", just "I'm going to be over here" drinking beer with some other people.

I wish everyone here peace, closure, and happiness, if that means reconciliation or divorce.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

sounds like a good decision and good luck......thanks for listening.........jessi..........enjoy the beer.........


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I hope all is well with you, peace!


----------

